# Hello all



## shorty (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up, everyone? My name is Jay, I'm 21 and from Northwestern, Pennsylvania. I've been into keeping mantids for a few years now and have had a life long fascination with them. Although I've been raising them for a while, I'm new to the breeding scene and it's something I'd really like to do.

I discovered this site along with it's wealth of information and wonderful community a few days ago and I'm looking forward to becoming a part of it. I'd also like to get to know some of you better as many of you seem to be so friendly and helpful.

Other than playing guitar, mantids are one of my greatest passions. It brings me so much joy to grow and care for living things, especially mantids. I've had other inverts and some reptiles, but mantids are my favorite and I rear them exclusively now.

This hobby has had a huge positive impact on my life, including helping me end a several year battle with opiate addiction.

I'm eager to ask questions and help those of you who need it!

Peace &amp; love


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow mantid lover. These are cool bugs!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Jay,

I escape into a world of bugs for as many hours of the day as I possibly can. It's a much more peaceful way to spend time than the usual prospects of TV or video games, etc.

Welcome to the forum and hope to see you around a lot!

What mantis(es) are you currently raising?

Peter


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Jay. You've come to the right place for help with breeding. Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Jay, Welcome to the forum, from Ohio! You should be having a beautiful fall day there today like we are here!


----------



## shorty (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now I'm currently raising several of the two local species, which are Mantis religiosa and Tenodera sinensis, and I have some S. centralis. I've never kept more than a few at a time but now that I have the space and the financial means, I intend to start breeding.

And yes, it was a warm sunny fall day here. I went out searching for oothecae earlier with no luck. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, welcome. Please be sure to use the search feature for some of your basic questions.


----------

